# Goldy Baby



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Goldie is a dog that come to us for us to board for over a year while the owner went over seas to iseral. When they frist brought her she had a pimpel on her nose and we told them that we needed to take her to the vet on Monday [it waslate Saturday evening} They sd that they had just taken her that day got all her shots and picked up front line and heart gaurd. We sd we were still taking herr for our vet to look at her. Sure enough it was cancer. [beyond treament] I was so taken back how could thier vet not tell them. It was all over her. 

She had NEVER been swiming Never had a BDAY party Never been aroung other puppers. So scared of thunder storms that she climbed in the tub every time one came {at thier house}

Well in the short lived year and 2 months I had her {till I had to have her put down } that was on my bday of course jan 20 2006 
She got to go swimming!!!!!
We had a B Day party #13 her oy was 18 he came back form Isreal came to the bday party and got to see before she passed.

Within the second week she didn t get in the tub We had had a thunder storm almost every day for over a week I would lay in the floor with her and she learned that she would be alright.

As for being with other puppers she loved it!!!!! She loved a ball too
I sewed her some soft ones casue her teeth started coming out.
We layed on the floor many nights together me scared that it was her last.

In loving memory of GOLDIE


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor sweet goldie...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I remember Hooch telling that story once. She was beautiful, such kind and gentle eyes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Touching story. I'm glad you were able to make her last days her best. Pats on your back for that. She looks like she was dear sweet old soul.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet ole gal. Bless you Cindy for showing her "life" before she had to go. Rest well Goldie.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm Glad Goldie got to spend her last days with you...She was allowed to be a Pup for once. I'm sorry for your loss of such a great Gal!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She is why I have Leah. To give a few last good years to an old dog, is a blessing.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh she was beautiful...and i love the duckie! what is it with the duckie? seems like we all have it (or mallard or canadian goose, etc)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks like a sweet old soul that got to be with a loving person during her last days, showing her all the things she missed. Poor girl gone way to soon but very loved and missed.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh gosh, she was meant to spend those last joyous days with you. Thank you for giving her that...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember Goldie. Bless you guys for giving her a wonderful happy year, probably the best of her life. She couldn't have spent that time with anyone who would have loved her more or given her more than you did.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I remember Goldies story.....You gave her a lot of things she never had in her short time with you.....Im sure each day she spent with you was just as special to her as it was to you.


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

I so enjoyed her She was so loving and a very vocal dog also she would talk back to you She became my dog the minute I layed eyes on her

I just found her pic from the very frist time she ever got to get in water


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She was a great dog. Never a minutes problem even with all that was going on with her. You are missed Goldie!!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely Goldie that brought tears to my eye's i don't understand how people can leave their dog to go touring abroad i could never do it but in this case it was a good job the dog had a good last year 
Well done Cindy.

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

She waits for the reunion and watches out over you daily-Play Hard Sweet Goldie


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you steve!!!! I just love that pic I have saved it and am going to have it printed out.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job Steve!!!! THank you!!

Someone did a couple for me when Hooch died that I still use on videos as the last picture.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for giving her happy memories and the things she had never experienced. R.I.P Goldie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tears for the old girl. But God Bless you for giving her a life time of living in the short time you had her. It will be YOU she will be watching for at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember her very well. She will live in my heart, Forever...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of Goldie, she was sweet looking girl. How lucky she was to have you to spoil her and comfort her during her last days.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you steve!!!! I just love that pic I have saved it and am going to have it printed out.
__________________
Mrs Hooch
Cindy

Great job Steve!!!! THank you!!

Someone did a couple for me when Hooch died that I still use on videos as the last picture.
__________________
Hooch


It's an honor you guys.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Goldie was lucky that she came to you for her final year - her story is so sad, and a sad ending for her and you, but you have the comfort that she left this world knowing true love. Bless you for giving her that.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh that's so sad... glad she had some good times with you guys. sorry for your loss!!


----------

